# La localisation ne marche pas



## jempide (1 Janvier 2011)

Impossible de me servir de la localisation.
 Après avoir coché "service de localisation" ds les réglages, le service ne marche pas. Pas moyen de profiter de Google Earth, de AroundMe et de toutes les Apps nécessitant la localisation. J'ai pourtant l'habitude de ce service car j'ai un Iphone depuis 2 ans. Mon Ipad est Wifi 64 G.

Mes enfants m'ont offert cet Ipad et je suis très embêté.


----------



## Lefenmac (1 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à toi aussi


----------



## Gwen (1 Janvier 2011)

L&#8217;iPad WIFI n'a pas de GPS. Il se sert de la triangulation des box WIFI pour se repérer. Surement que les box autour de chez toi ne sont pas répertoriés.


----------



## jempide (1 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse, Gwen. Mais là, je suis franchement étonné. Mon Iphone est en wifi aussi et la géolocalisation marche quand même. Je pensais que c'était le même principe que sur l'Ipad.

A propos, *B*onne Année à Tous.


----------



## AnnC21 (1 Janvier 2011)

Sauf que ton iPhone est WIFI *et* 3G... à ma connaissance, la localisation (pour la plupart des applis tel Plans ou Mappy, pour les "vraies" applis GPS - chères - peut être pas) se fait avec les antennes téléphoniques et donc le réseau 3G (j'en suis même quasi sûre car si tu le mets en mode avion, tous les trucs se servant de la localisation ne marchent plus)


----------

